# BBQ Cook-off in Joplin, Missouri



## bud lite (Jun 11, 2009)

I found this in the Joplin Globe, page 3A,  Wednesday, June 10, 2009.



The '09 Braggin' Rights Barbecue Cook-off will be  held Saturday at the Fireplace Shoppe, 2120 E. Seventh St. in  Joplin.
Food will be served from 11:30 a.m. to 1:30 p.m.   The second annual event, which is sanctioned by the Kansas City Barbecue  Society, 
will feature smoked chicken and ribs and with all  the fixings.  The cook-off will take place on a parking lot next to the  shop.
A minimum donation of $5 is requested.  Proceeds  will benefit the American Red Cross.


----------

